# كليات هندسة البترول بمصر



## mos (5 يناير 2012)

الزملاء الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أود الاستفسار عن الجامعات التى تخرج مهندس بترول ببلدنا الحبيبة مصر

مع الشكر


----------

